# moluccan ebony



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2015)

In a bunch of stuff I picked up was a bunch of Moluccan Ebony Knife blocks. I've tried the interwebz and can't seem to find out a lot about it. It seems more redish than anything else instead of the black I'm used to with other ebonies.

Does anyone have any information on this stuff?


----------



## phinds (Jul 3, 2015)

I have an extremely extensive, but certainly not exhaustive, list of wood names, including 100+ Dalbergia spp. and none show that name. Do you have a botanical name or an alternate common name?


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2015)

phinds said:


> I have an extremely extensive, but certainly not exhaustive, list of wood names, including 100+ Dalbergia spp. and none show that name. Do you have a botanical name or an alternate common name?



With these all I have to go by is the name on the invoice in the box. they were purchased about 10 years ago. I'll probably take one and sand the face and end to see if an identification can be made from there...


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 4, 2015)

@phinds - I think I've got it figured out. Did some research and the Moluccan Islands produce ebony, from what I found it's most likely Macassar Ebony and the photos on your site match up for color and grain with most of the pieces in the box.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 4, 2015)

Yes, that looks like macassar ebony all right. Good analysis. Not necessarily the same species though. There are a lot of obscure ebonies in Asia (same with rosewoods South of Mexico)) that are not well documented.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2015)

Colin you really scored on that lot it seems like. What other goodies did you get?


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 4, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Colin you really scored on that lot it seems like. What other goodies did you get?



In addition to those 50 blocs of Macassar Ebony there's some Lignum Vitae in 1 1/2 x 12 spindle blanks and 4x4x12 blanks, a bunch of gaboon ebony pen blanks, about 100 Pau Ferro pen blanks and some 4x4x6 blocks, a bag full of Kingwood shorts, a 6x6x2 ebony bowl blank, Some Osage bowl blanks, a few other assorted bowl blanks I haven't identified yet and a ton of spalted stuff I'm going to stabilize.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2015)

Dang Colin, sounds like you cleaned up man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 5, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> 4x4x12 blanks


Hmmm... I know a guy that might be interested in some pot blanks


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 5, 2015)

Moluccan Ebony is another trade name for South African Ebony. Moluccan is just a particular location. Not sure if this helps. Like going through a box of Lucky Charms, maybe not. Sounds nice. Congrats on your purchase.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 5, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Moluccan Ebony is another trade name for South African Ebony. Moluccan is just a particular location. Not sure if this helps. Like going through a box of Lucky Charms, maybe not. Sounds nice. Congrats on your purchase.


Mark, my database has 8 Diospyros species that are listed as African ebony and none listed as South African ebony. Did you have a particular species in mind?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 6, 2015)

No, no species in mind. Just another marketing ploy to get folks to buy something they already have. Macassar Ebony is likely correct.


----------



## phinds (Jul 6, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> No, no species in mind. Just another marketing ploy to get folks to by something they already have. Macassar Ebony is likely correct.


But macassar ebony is an Asian species. I guess that wouldn't matter to someone who is basically just making up a name for wood. Whoever did it has a great future in the flooring industry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

